# Tree with weird "fruits"?



## MountainCat (Aug 15, 2011)

This is in my DH's gramma's yard. I have no idea where to begin identifying it, so I thought I'd ask here...



















Just curious. It's a pretty tree with waxy leaves, but these fruit/berry looking things intrigue me lol.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Looks like a magnolia. Does it have big white highly perfumed flowers in the spring/summer? Does Gramma live in the South?


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

It is a magnolia. There are several different species but they have large waxy green evergreen leaves and white blooms. TTT


----------



## MountainCat (Aug 15, 2011)

3ravens said:


> Looks like a magnolia. Does it have big white highly perfumed flowers in the spring/summer? Does Gramma live in the South?


Ah, so it is! Thanks.  I feel dumb now,though. Should have been able to figure that out.  No, we live in northern WV. I haven't seen it bloom- this summer I was on night shift so I never paid attention during the day lol. Just thought the fruit things were odd looking. Not something I grew up with.


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

When we were kids those were our hand grenades


----------

